# Day 3 transfer success stories???



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, does anyone have a success story to tell me as am feeling dispondant that we will be having a day 3 transfer tomorrow. We had this last time and it ended in a BFN!! So need some hope to cling on to.

Sarah xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have twins born from a day 3 transfer! Xxxx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

15 months ago i had a beautiful baby girl from a day 3 transfer - and last week i got a BFP also from a day 3 transfer - feel so blessed x


----------



## Pika (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a 2 and a half year old girl and 7 months preg with a boy, both 3 day! Worked 3rd time lucky on the first and first on my second 😘
Keep positive love I know many people who day 3 worked for xxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

identical twins from day 3


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I got bfp from a day 2! X


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I have a 29 month daughter and am 13 weeks pregnant, both from day 3 transfers.

Wishing you luck for tomorrow
xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My eldest son is a 3dt.

X


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Both of mine were 3 day transfers. Better in than out I think  
Xx


----------



## Sasha1973 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sarah my little boy came from a 2 day transfer and I'm currently pregnant with twins from a 3 day transfer! Don't worry 3 day transfers do work. Good luck xxx


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

My girl is 3dt.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There was also a thread a few months ago call "success with 2 day transfer" which was lovely to read. You can find it via the useful threads sticky at the top of the page.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply all, really have lifted my spirits xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Success here too.  One 2dt and one 3dt.  Good luck

S xx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm nearly 9 weeks pregnant from  a 3dt. I also got pregnant last year from a 3dt but went on to miscarry. 
Good luck! x


----------

